# Ghost on day 145. Kidded. pics pg3



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is my LaMancha, Ghost. I have no idea how much Mancha udders are supposed to fill up and stuff before kidding since she is my first. She is bred to Zorro for Mini-Manchas and this is going to be her first freshening.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 135*

I say twins and her udder will fill up more


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 135*

My order is :boy: :girl: :thumb:

I think Mancha's are so funny. She seems to be the only doe that notices when her kid/kids are kicking. She will turn her head around and look for who just kicked her. :slapfloor:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Ghost on day 135*

Hey don't make fun of my goat! :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 135*



BetterBuckskins said:


> Hey don't make fun of my goat! :wink:


yours? I thought it was Ashely who wanted the lamancha so bad :shades:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 135*

Udders are very similar to Nigerians. So yes she has a lot to go. I have my first Lamancha due in March too! She's also bred with Mini-Manchas! She's a ff so her udder isn't as big as Ghost's. She's beautiful by the way! Hope you get doelings!!!!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Ghost on day 135*

Ask Ghost who her momma is!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 135*

:roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 135*

ah I see :shades:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Ghost on day 135*

In truth she only likes me cause she knows I always have treats in my pocket! :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 135*

She has a very nice udder! I like the strong medial.....and ahhhh yep it's gonna get MUCH bigger, AND being bred with a nigi buck...I say she's gonna give the 2 of ya :girl: :girl: :boy: .


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 135*

Ha ha, yeah she always has something in her pocket for the goats.

Really though, I do call Ghost her goat.

Thanks Liz! I both of us are very excited about these kiddos!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 135*

mom has have to a goat -- keeps her interested -- oops forgot she can read this  :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 135*

Lol, Saleen is hers to. :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 137*

Ooo kids have dropped big time. She looks sunken on the sides. No change in Ligs or udder though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 135*



RunAround said:


> Lol, Saleen is hers to. :wink:


oh yes thats right -- and she was looking at getting some does from lost valley right?

Lets go Ghost!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 144. Ligs going. Will I ever sleep?*

Ok, been keeping an eye on Ghost and her ligs have been going all day. She is really really mushy back there and ligs are very low. Udder has filled a bit. Pictures coming.


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Ghost on day 144. Ligs going. Will I ever sleep?*

What's with us "goaties"??? We are forever posting pictures of our goat's udders and rear ends! Well...I have to say that udder is most impressive! WoW!

Too funny about the kicking! Cracked me up!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 144. Ligs going. Will I ever sleep?*

Here her udder is last night:









Tonight:









And thanks powderhooves. I am really looking forward to milking a big goat with big teats!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 144. Ligs going. Will I ever sleep?*

Yep that's definitely a doubled udder!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 144. Ligs going. Will I ever sleep?*

Ashley........I really hope you got some sleep after Xcell kidded! Ghost is gonna have you pulling an all nighter! And WOW...her udder has definately doubled! :girl: :girl: :boy: are well on their way!!! :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 144. Ligs going. Will I ever sleep?*

Does three hours of sleep count? :ZZZ: Going to check on everyone and then get some sleep if I can. Maybe I should just curl up with Xcell and her kids and sleep in the barn.

But please pray that all goes well this time. I don't think I can take another bad kidding right now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 144. Ligs going. Will I ever sleep?*

She'll do just fine!! Besides having a "little" sire, these babies are so lucky to have such great goatie gramma's!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 144. Ligs going. Will I ever sleep?*

I can't wait to see these babies!!!! I am so anxious to see Meg's too! I'll get her udder clipped this weekend. Come on Ghost!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 144. Ligs going. Will I ever sleep?*

be nice to mama and have well positioned kids Miss Ghost!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 144. Ligs going. Will I ever sleep?*

Ooo udder is even bigger and she is very grouchy. Not like Ghost at all. Her ligs are really low to almost gone. I NEED sleep. So I am going to get some and get up early to check on her again.

11pm:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 144. Ligs going. Will I ever sleep?*

oh wow cool beans! dont hesitate to call again if you need me ray: you dont though!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 144. Ligs going. Will I ever sleep?*

Alright, so I was bad and slept through my alarm last night. My mom went to check on her just now and called me to say she has no ligs, wasn't sleeping with the other goats, and when she put her in the other birthing stall I set up she started nesting. Having some coffee and then going over to take my mom's place.    :coffee2: :coffee2: :coffee2:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Ligs gone and in labor.*

Babies soon! She is amazing! Good luck!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Ligs gone and in labor.*

Good luck! Hope you get some beautiful bouncing babies soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Ligs gone and in labor.*

thats good you got some sleep. You can try to call me but if I dont answer thats because I am in a meeting :roll: grrr


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Ligs gone and in labor.*

Come on Ghost!!! :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Ligs gone and in labor.*

All right Ghost. Lets see what you have in there. 

She is beautiful


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Ligs gone and in labor.*

ARG, still waiting. She has re-fluffed the straw in her stall several times over. Yawning and staring off into space. She's in her own little world right now. Needed to get some food and let the dogs out so I left for a little bit.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Ligs gone and in labor.*

Your not alone. I'm in the same boat. Except the fluffing part. She's just paced here. Stand there for a while, go over there and lay down. ETC. Fuchsia does nothing "quickly". LOL


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Ligs gone and in labor.*

FINALLY.

And guess what she had........ :boy: . Yep thats it. A single boy. :hair:

It was an ok delivery. Around 2pm she started streaming really think goo and I though I saw some baby poo in it. I was right. He pooed all over in there. It took Ghost forever to deliver. She kept having contractions and then would push a little. Once the contractions got harder I looked at the clock and gave her 30 minutes to push him out. She wasn't progressing great and would walk in circles around my mom and I while we tried to get a look and see if anything was coming. I finally had my mom hold her still while I checked to see if there were front feet and a nose. There was, but boy was he big. I had to pull pretty hard to get him out. Once we finally got him out Ghost just laid there like we had killed her. What a drama queen. It's funny because everything else she was fine about. Didn't even seem to notice when she was having contractions and even ate dinner during labor.

Weird thing is there weren't any bubbles, well I guess they broke before he came out. And her placenta was sooo small. You would have thought it was a ND placenta, not a full size goat.

Pictures are coming once I upload them.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Kidded.*

She had 1??? Just 1???? she was so huge I figured she would at least have triplets.

Congratulations on the brusier. I can't wait for pics so please hurry. :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Kidded.*

LOL. Yes just one. I bumped her and I can't feel anything else. Still looks preggy too. Guess I have one very over conditioned LaMancha. :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Kidded.*

And the pictures:





































Ghosts udder:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Kidded.*

OH WOW, hes half grown. Have you got a weight on him yet? No wonder Ghost was complaining so much. He is a pretty boy though. Congratulations.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Kidded.*

No idea on his weight. I am really bad with weighing kids unless there's an issue.

He is big though. I told my mom we should call him Hefty. I almost feel ripped off because he is so big. lol

Edit: Sorry I keep editing my posts. Between the lack of sleep and computer issues I can't seem to get anything right.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Kidded.*

He looks to be at least 15, 16lbs. Our dancer was 16lbs when she was born.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Kidded.*

oh my how cute!!! darn the boy though grrrr

Congrats - at least it was an easier kidding


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Kidded.*

Yes, it was nice to have an easier kidding. Still was a bit weird. Seems like she was pushing or kind of pushing forever, but that was a big kid.

And the discharge actually wasn't discharge. From what I've put together it was both bubbles breaking. :scratch:

And I put a ticker up for Anna for you. Lets hope the boy streak keeps up for her and then it's all girls after that.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Kidded.*

watch Anna have all girls :roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Kidded.*

Don't even think it!!! :hair:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Kidded.*

Wow That is hard to believe that she only had one. BUT then again when the one is half grown, that does count. I am just glad she was able to have that baby without help.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, congrats on your colorful buckling. My mom has a doe that is on the heftier side and looked like she should be carrying triplets and she only had 2.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the handsome baby :boy: ! Love his lack of ears!!! Hope Meg's are gopher or elf!!! Congrats!!! Oh and Ghost's udder is gorgeous! Sell him intact!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you Ashley. I am very shocked about her udder! Wasn't expecting what she's given us, thats for sure. Milked her a bit since he can't drink all the milk she's making right now and it's a dream! So easy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Ashley....and Mom! I too really thot there were 3 in there....sorry you didn't get a doeling, but hey..he's healthy and adorable! I agree with Sweet Gum....keep him intact...Ghost has a beautiful udder! :leap:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice buckling!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

he he he. Well he will be for sale. :wink: Can't keep any more bucks. 

Wow I am tired. So glad I have about 3 weeks until the next kidding. :ZZZ:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah I'm torn on the Mini-Mancha thing. I can't justify keeping a mini buck since all the kids he produced would be related so Meg's will be for sale. As for the does, I wouldn't have anyone to breed them to other than Nigerians which I wouldn't want to do. So I guess that means I'm selling all her kids. Watch, I just said that and she'll be the one to give an all doe litter!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrat on the kid he is handsome and HUGE


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol Ashley. I'd be willing to ship this little fella down to you and then you could keep any does out of Meg. :wink: 

Wow I have a horrible migraine today. Guess my body is kicking me in the butt for abusing it during these kiddings. :sigh:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm sure you would.  I think I'll pass this year. I would have been a heck of a lot more tempted if I'd gotten the other two bred this year. I'm just going to let this year slide I think.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

omg, I milk 4 cups out of her this morning and it hardly made a dent in her udder! :shocked: 

Ooo and that milk has TONS of fat in it. It was making butter by me just squirting it into the glass jar I had. I mean actual butter! I picked it out and looked at it in case it was clumps like mastitis milk, but it wasn't. :shocked: 

And I got on weight on her kid. He's a whopping 9 lbs! Nothing mini about that.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! He IS a big boy! And that is great hearing that Ghost has a high butterfat......hmmmmmm ICE CREAM!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ghost on day 145. Ligs gone and in labor.*



RunAround said:


> FINALLY.
> 
> And guess what she had........ :boy: . Yep thats it. A single boy. :hair:
> 
> ...


Exactly, word for word what Meg did. Must be a mancha thing.


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Cute little big boy. :boy: 

Congrats on a healthy burly guy! So handsome. :stars: 

Anna


----------

